# Running and Gunning



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Got a question that needs to be answered
Here goes 
When you are running and gunning how many of you sleep in your decoy trailers?
I mean like when you find the roost late at night and you know the field you want to set up in the morning and towns just to far away for a room. I am thinking that I may be doing this in order to stay on the birds.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

well if your fine with being uncomfortable and depending on the temp staying warm, and the feeling of being tired and sore the next day for the hunt, more power too ya. I have done that one time and it will most likely be the only time i will ever do that just for the fact of being sore and even more tired the next day than i would have if i would have slept in an actual bed, but theres nothing wrong with tryin to stay on the birds either. just my 2cents


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it is a good way to save a little coin in the springtime but I have to agree with shake and bake on this one. I have done this several times in the fall and have gotten some good nights sleep on a cot, but when I think of spring all i think of is mud. It gets on absolutely everything. Nothin better than a hot shower after a long day of chasin snows. It does however keep you on the birds and lessens the risks of being beat in the morning to that particular feed.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

There ain't nothin that keeps our crew from making it back to the hotel at the end of a day for a hot shower and some cold drinks. Besides, last year we were so wet and tired at the end of the day by the time we got to the hotel it would be about 9:30 PM. We just ate, drank, showered, dried our stuff, and slept in the next morning to run stuff through the laundromat. Just hunted afternoons and I think it really worked out well.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

This will be the first year doing this type of hunting for our group 
In the past we usually have places to stay and very well could again this year
We just want to try something new and not be tied down to one area 
We truly want to be mobile
We do plan on bringing the generator for lights and heat for at night
We also plan on using cots and bags to sleep on 
Just hope we can pull over on a min maintain road to do our sleeping


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I've done it many times (usually sleep in the truck rather than the muddy nasty trailer though), and I'm sure I'll do it many more times. When you are an hour away from home or a hotel that is 2 hours of lost sleep time to drive to a bed and back to the field. 2 hours of extra sleep in the spring goes a long way.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Why not sleep in the truck??? seats recline. padded seats. headrest. when ever i go out and i am far from town i will sleep in the truck. i guess if you had sleepping bags for the trailer it wouldn't be as bad. but i would be worried about the mud and it becoming a mess everywhere. i would rather sleep in the truck then the trailer if those are my options.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

We did think about sleeping in the truck also. 
Want to try to gain that precious couple of hours of rest or decoy setup time 
It just seems that when your committed to a room in town you can only travel so far per day. Do to having to get back to that room. 
Not saying anything wrong with that- been there done that. 
I would think running and gunning could be a whole lotta fun


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

We did it last year in SD, but in the trucks not the trailer.

Given the fact we only had 1 guy per truck, we were able to just lay across the bench seat or back seat so I didn't think it was bad. 
Its nice to wake up and your already right there! Rather than having to drive.

That being said if i had the money and wasn't a college student, i'd go the hotel route..

Its hard to find places to park 3-4 vehicles on a gravel road, especially when they ditches are filled with water. We just asked farmers if they'd mind us parking in their lot for the night, a Big bottle of Crown Royal goes a long way down there!


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do it all the time, saves money and time. Cots and sleeping bags with a mr heater works well. Just be sure your vent is open if your running a heater.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Why would you waste time sleeping in your vehicle or trailer. If you set your spread at night and bring a sleeping bag, just sleep in your blind. No need for an alarm, just when you hear 'em start shooting. You may be able to sleep til 8 am or so. This is what all the hard core crews are doing now....Could even use the black hoodie for a pillow.... :rollin:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I use to sleep in the back of my pickup on an air mattress when turkey hunting in the spring, just to save some money. It can get a bit cold but for the most part I was comfortable. But then again, I was 30 years old then too. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats most of the reason I bought a topper for my truck. Clean. Sleeps two or so guys. Stays warm.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got a Zack Shack ice house that doubles perfectly as a decoy trailer and has 2 flip down bunks and plenty of room for a 3rd air mattress or cot. I plan on testing this out at some point this spring as it sleeps nicely in the winter.

We're basing out of an RV (toy hauler actually) this spring...after an entire spring of hotel bills it easily pays many, many payments. And it works slick to base for fishing Oahe/Sakakawea all summer and again as a base camp in the fall.


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

I would have to agree that the hotels are nice, but when you are out there for two weeks it can seriously hurt the pocketbook. I just bought a topper for my truck and am going to try to sleep in the back. If that doesn't work, I will at least keep the dog back there and use the bench seat like what was mentioned before to sleep on.


----------

